# blown punch [email protected]



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

there is a dude on craigslist that has a "blown" [email protected] he said that it arched when he hooked it up and now it doesnt power on. hes tryin get $150 out of it. his add says it doesnot have the bottom plate or screws! im thinking about getting it to see if its just the fuse!


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

That amp doesn't have an internal fuse that I know of. 

I wouldn't even consider it for 150. 

Evan


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

oh ok well eff that then! lol


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Do some research, but I am guessing it is missing the cover and screws because its toast.


----------

